# The Last of Us parte 1, Remake



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2022)

A pochi minuti dal Summer Game Fest di stasera, è trapelato online il trailer d'annuncio del "remake" di The Last of Us, in arrivo su ps5 il 2 Settembre 2022 e successivamente anche su PC. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2022)

Per me è ancora un gioco validissimo e non era necessario un remake, ma lo prenderò comunque visto che ci hanno fatto la grazia di farlo uscire anche su PC, contrariamente all'originale e al sequel.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

Insensatissimo farne un remake. Ancora oggi è avanti a molti altri giochi per grafica e gameplay. L'unica motivo che mi viene in mente, è per fare modifiche alla trama originale mettendoci i deliri ideologici odierni e rovinarlo.


----------



## Andre96 (9 Giugno 2022)

Utilissimo come al solito, quando non hanno voglia e idee.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Insensatissimo farne un remake. Ancora oggi è avanti a molti altri giochi per grafica e gameplay. L'unica motivo che mi viene in mente, è per fare modifiche alla trama originale mettendoci i deliri ideologici odierni e rovinarlo.


Altro motivo è fare soldi facili


----------



## sunburn (9 Giugno 2022)

Mi sembra abbastanza inutile.

Invece… Rockstar quando si decide a fare il remake del primo Red dead redemption? Io ho giocato solo al 2 perché avevo abbandonato il mondo dei videogame dopo la ps1 e son saltato direttamente alla ps4. #rockstarcacciailremake
(non c’entra nulla col thread, ma spero mi perdonerete… )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

Inutilissimo ma ovviamente non resisterò e lo prenderò come un pollo, anche a prezzo pieno 

Comunque è per sfruttare la serie Tv HBO che esce a fine anno.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza inutile.
> 
> Invece… Rockstar quando si decide a fare il remake del primo Red dead redemption? Io ho giocato solo al 2 perché avevo abbandonato il mondo dei videogame dopo la ps1 e son saltato direttamente alla ps4. #rockstarcacciailremake
> (non c’entra nulla col thread, ma spero mi perdonerete… )


Ma che senso ha fare un remake di the last of us? Ma questi non stanno bene..poi era un capolavoro che ancora oggi ha il suo perché. Temo venga rovinato come hanno fatto con il secondo che non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di giocare…

concordo assolutamente sul remake del primo red dead redemption, gioco meraviglioso e che ho una voglia matta di rigiocare


----------



## Igniorante (9 Giugno 2022)

Pur di far soldi questa gente farebbe il remake anche di una cosa uscita l'altroieri.
In alternativa, saghe da 10 film tipo Fast & Furious.
Che schifo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Altro motivo è fare soldi facili


Sicuramente. Ormai questa dei remake sono una pratica diffusissima. Alcuni prodotti sono molto ben fatti, per carità, mi viene in mente la N.Sane Trilogy di Crash Bandicoot che tra l'altro aveva anche senso visto che si trattava di un prodotto vecchio ormai di quasi trent'anni ed, infatti, fu un successone e fu primo in classifica di vendite per mesi, una roba clamorosa. Un successo meritatissimo, in ogni caso.

Però, operazioni come questa di The Last of Us, non me le spiego proprio, se non per fare esclusivamente guadagni a go go e sfruttare il brand. Ci sono video di TLOU remastered girato su PS5 e non è che ha una grafica tanto peggio di queste immagini del remake, anzi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Ormai questa dei remake sono una pratica diffusissima. Alcuni prodotti sono molto ben fatti, per carità, mi viene in mente la N.Sane Trilogy di Crash Bandicoot che tra l'altro aveva anche senso visto che si trattava di un prodotto vecchio ormai di quasi trent'anni ed, infatti, fu un successone e fu primo in classifica di vendite per mesi, una roba clamorosa. Un successo meritatissimo, in ogni caso.
> 
> Però, operazioni come questa di The Last of Us, non me le spiego proprio, se non per fare esclusivamente guadagni a go go e sfruttare il brand. Ci sono video di TLOU remastered girato su PS5 e non è che ha una grafica tanto peggio di queste immagini del remake, anzi.


Aggiungo che, se volevano fare un lancio della serie, potevano fare un prequel, oppure lanciare una nuova edizione del gioco rendendolo compatibile anche per PC senza farne per forza un remake.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

Prima immagine ufficiale della serie, con Oberyn Martell e Lyanna Mormont.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima immagine ufficiale della serie, con Oberyn Martell e Lyanna Mormont.


Potevano anche scegliere un altro frame...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Giugno 2022)

Remake inutile, mossa di marketing e basta. 80€ per un gioco di 9 anni fa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Ormai questa dei remake sono una pratica diffusissima. Alcuni prodotti sono molto ben fatti, per carità, mi viene in mente la N.Sane Trilogy di Crash Bandicoot che tra l'altro aveva anche senso visto che si trattava di un prodotto vecchio ormai di quasi trent'anni ed, infatti, fu un successone e fu primo in classifica di vendite per mesi, una roba clamorosa. Un successo meritatissimo, in ogni caso.
> 
> Però, operazioni come questa di The Last of Us, non me le spiego proprio, se non per fare esclusivamente guadagni a go go e sfruttare il brand. Ci sono video di TLOU remastered girato su PS5 e non è che ha una grafica tanto peggio di queste immagini del remake, anzi.


Tra l'altro la politica dei remake avrebbe senso a prezzi contenuti, perché graficone finchè vuoi, ma è pur sempre un gioco di 9 anni fa ....poi questo gioco è godibile ancora oggi, non sente affatto gli anni. .la remastered fa il culo al 90% dei giochi di oggi...pensa te.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Remake inutile, mossa di marketing e basta. 80€ per un gioco di 9 anni fa



Se vuoi hanno anche annunciato la Deluxe Edition a 89,99 euro e la Firefly Edition a 99,99 dollari


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Giugno 2022)

Remake giusto per le nuove generazioni che hanno la ps5, in vista del telefilm in arrivo, a noi veterani non seve, abbiamo già sofferto a sufficienzacon Ellie e Joel, nulla di scandaloso solo mero mercato. Gioco della Madonna in ogni caso. Se ci pensate titoli da ps5 degni son solo gt7 horizon 2 e tlou2, ci può stare per chi non si é passato le ore in mezzo ai clicker


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A pochi minuti dal Summer Game Fest di stasera, è trapelato online il trailer d'annuncio del "remake" di The Last of Us, in arrivo su ps5 il 2 Settembre 2022 e successivamente anche su PC. Video al secondo post.



L'unico vero The Last of us! Ho amato alla follia questo gioco, quindi per me potranno fare tutti i remake che vorranno, li comprerò tutti! 

The last of us 2 aldilà della grafica e del gameplay, sempre belli, mi ha deluso tantissimo a livello di trama, emotività etc. Proprio l'opposto del primo capitolo.


----------



## vota DC (10 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Remake giusto per le nuove generazioni che hanno la ps5, in vista del telefilm in arrivo, a noi veterani non seve, abbiamo già sofferto a sufficienzacon Ellie e Joel, nulla di scandaloso solo mero mercato. Gioco della Madonna in ogni caso. Se ci pensate titoli da ps5 degni son solo gt7 horizon 2 e tlou2, ci può stare per chi non si é passato le ore in mezzo ai clicker


Se la ps5 non offre retrocompatibilità per un gioco di soli 9 anni fa e concede le sue esclusive al PC non vedo perché la gente debba prendersi la scatoletta con quattro bottoni che ha bisogno pure del tasto per lockare i nemici.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A pochi minuti dal Summer Game Fest di stasera, è trapelato online il trailer d'annuncio del "remake" di The Last of Us, in arrivo su ps5 il 2 Settembre 2022 e successivamente anche su PC. Video al secondo post.


Non capisco il senso di fare un remake anziche un nuovo capitolo con nuovi personaggi. Boh.

Curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno nella trama. Si sa chi sia l'autore? Se Druckmann è una garanzia, altrimenti...


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza inutile.
> 
> Invece… Rockstar quando si decide a fare il remake del primo Red dead redemption? Io ho giocato solo al 2 perché avevo abbandonato il mondo dei videogame dopo la ps1 e son saltato direttamente alla ps4. #rockstarcacciailremake
> (non c’entra nulla col thread, ma spero mi perdonerete… )



uguale a te, dopo anni di pausa dai videogiochi decido di comprare la ps4 durante il primo lockdown, mi sono sparato mille mila giochi tra cui Last of Us 1 (d'accordo nel dire il remake non era necessario) e soprattutto RDR2. Il livello di addiction a RDR2 e' stato tale che ho dovuto venderlo per liberarmene definitivamente..


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2022)

Comprerò di sicuro, visto che non ci ho mai giocato….mai avuto la PS…


----------



## Hellscream (10 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il senso di fare un remake anziche un nuovo capitolo con nuovi personaggi. Boh.
> 
> Curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno nella trama. Si sa chi sia l'autore? Se Druckmann è una garanzia, altrimenti...


Hanno già detto che la trama sarà identica. Migliorie per tutto il resto (grafica, gameplay ecc).


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hanno già detto che la trama sarà identica. Migliorie per tutto il resto (grafica, gameplay ecc).


Ok allora niente di che. Immagino sarà divertente da giocare con le ultime dinamiche di gioco della ND, ma per me LOU è soprattutto ambientazione trama e colpi di scena.

Sarebbe stato piu bello un terzo capitolo (che magari poi faranno), immagino che con la serie in arrivo stiano cercando di rilanciare il primo capitolo per i piu giovani. Non approvo ma ha una logica.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok allora niente di che. Immagino sarà divertente da giocare con le ultime dinamiche di gioco della ND, ma per me LOU è soprattutto ambientazione trama e colpi di scena.
> 
> Sarebbe stato piu bello un terzo capitolo (che magari poi faranno), immagino che con la serie in arrivo stiano cercando di rilanciare il primo capitolo per i piu giovani. Non approvo ma ha una logica.


Per me il terzo capitolo lo faranno (mooooolto più in la, ma lo faranno) e credo che anche rinominare il primo gioco come "part 1", vada in quella direzione.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Giugno 2022)

Confronto tra Ellie originale (sopra) e Ellie del remake (sotto)


----------

